# Finden Sie es unfair, dass Hollick keine Provision erhält?



## Administrator (18. September 2008)

*Finden Sie es unfair, dass Hollick keine Provision erhält?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## ThehakkeMadman (18. September 2008)

*AW: Finden Sie es unfair, dass Hollick keine Provision erhält?*

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich, kann ich gut verstehen. Aber er kann doch froh darüber sein, jetzt sollte er schließlich kaum Probleme haben, andere Charaktere vertonen zu dürfen. Und selbst wenn nicht, der man ist mit seiner Stimme weltweit berühmt, das ist doch auch was. Zumindest bei Kennern der US-Version ^^


----------



## Rabowke (18. September 2008)

*AW: Finden Sie es unfair, dass Hollick keine Provision erhält?*

Vllt. hätte man die "News" mit ", dass der Synchronsprecher von GTA 4 ..." betiteln sollen, wer weiss schon wer Hollick ist.

Wenn er sich ungerecht behandelt fühlt, warum hat er nicht vorher einen besseren Vertrag ausgehandelt? Ich weiss, dass es eine Gewerkschaft der Synchronsprecher gibt, die die Rahmenbedingungen ausgehandelt haben, aber mir kann keiner erzählen das man keine Zusatzvereinbarungen treffen kann.

Ohne jetzt überheblich klingen zu wollen, aber kann es sein, dass der Sprecher vorher ein "Nobody" war? Warum regt er sich jetzt auf? Ein Tom Hanks hat damals auch keine Millionen als Gage bekommen für seinen ersten Film, sowas nennt man "Referenzen schaffen".


----------



## White-Devil (18. September 2008)

*AW: Finden Sie es unfair, dass Hollick keine Provision erhält?*

1oo ooo $ für einen charakter in einem pc spiel zu sprechen? und der beschwert sich auch noch??? das ist eigentlich schon zuviel, egal wieviel geld mit dem endprodukt verdient wird...


----------



## Bonkic (18. September 2008)

*AW: Finden Sie es unfair, dass Hollick keine Provision erhält?*

wer? was? wo? um was gehts?


----------

